# Today would've been PG Sulite's 57th birthday



## Stickgrappler (Sep 25, 2014)

Punong Guro Edgar Sulite would've been 57 today. He died at 39 years of age 5 months before his 40th Birthday.

It is also the 33rd Anniversary of Lameco Eskrima today. The system was created on Punong Guro Edgar G. Sulite's Birthday, September 25, 1981.

With Guro David Gould's gracious permission, I'm reposting these from his Lameco Eskrima Orehenal Facebook Group in honor of PG Sulite's birthday today. It is an article from the Vortex Newsletter which was the official medium through which PG Edgar Sulite would communicate with his Students and his Lameco Eskrima Association. In each issue PG Sulite would write several Articles regarding training in Lameco Eskrima.

Focus on training: Edgar G. Sulite (1993)

Focus on training: Edgar G. Sulite (1993) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

-----------------------------------

Lameco Eskrima Goals: Edgar G. Sulite (1995)

Lameco Eskrima Goals: Edgar G. Sulite (1995) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

------------------------------------

In honor of the late PG Edgar Sulites birthday today, I posted from the Free Voice which was the official Newsletter for the Inosanto Academy:

Manong Dan Inosanto  Interview on PG Edgar Sulite (Free Voice/Spring 1997)

Manong Dan Inosanto Interview on PG Edgar Sulite (Free Voice/Spring 1997) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------

